# Red Pepper and Cauliflower Chowder



## kleenex (Nov 2, 2014)

Red Pepper and Cauliflower Chowder recipe on Food52.com


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 3, 2014)

Funny, I've always thought of you as someone who sits around and eats nothing but junk food all day. This recipe actually seems healthy and delicious, and I will probably give it a try. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 3, 2014)

Good one. I am always looking for new ideas for soups to make at the deli. I'll give this one a try....


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 3, 2014)

I was just wondering what to do with red pepper I have. This will be perfect. Thank you.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if I followed the recipe to the "T", but it turned out great. We did not have parmesan, a spoon of sour cream did the job. Thank you for an idea.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm glad I saved this one. I made this soup several times last year. It was delicious. I have some bell peppers on hand, will go to store to get cauliflower and of we go to make this soup again.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 11, 2018)

This looks really warmiful and tasty, in spite of how I feel about cauliflower. Think I’ll add a handful of chopped onions; I _always_ add a handful of chopped onions! Thanks!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 12, 2018)

With a bunch of red peppers left over from the garden and 2 cauliflowers in the fridge, thise recipe couldn't have been brought to my attention at a better time.  Im also usually pretty happy with recipes from Food52.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> This looks really warmiful and tasty, in spite of how I feel about cauliflower. Think I’ll add a handful of chopped onions; I _always_ add a handful of chopped onions! Thanks!



By the time you mash the content of the soup, you are not going to know that cauliflower was even there. I do the same with brussels sprouts for my wife, she hats them, works like a charm.


----------

